# What's wrong with this picture?



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm a track power type, but I thought you bettery types would want to see this. Sorry I haven't learned how to post it as part of this eamil, you'll have to click on the link to my private stash:

http://myplace.frontier.com/~ccrr/photos/duracell9v.jpg

Turns out the batteries are wired properly, just the cases went on wrong. Another reason to ignore manufacturer's recommendations, huh?

jack


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe Pretty cool.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ummmm..........ooops?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JackM on 23 Nov 2009 02:14 PM 
I'm a track power type, but I thought you bettery types would want to see this. Sorry I haven't learned how to post it as part of this eamil, you'll have to click on the link to my private stash:

http://myplace.frontier.com/~ccrr/photos/duracell9v.jpg

Turns out the batteries are wired properly, just the cases went on wrong. Another reason to ignore manufacturer's recommendations, huh?

jack

Hehe! At least you called us *bettery* types. A Freudian slip?

Live steamers get burned, battery users get zapped I guess.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

*"Bettery"* just indicates JackM thinks and writes with one of those confounded New Zealand accents.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Good old Chinese know how!


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually, that is an AC battery so the polarity is meaningless


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What's wrong? 

Those are Three phase DC batteries. You are missing the third Phase.


----------

